# Eclipse Sprach Paket



## Fischkralle (23. Sep 2012)

Hey Leute,

Habe mir Eclipse Java EE IDE for Web Developers. von der >Java ist auch eine Insel< DVD auf den Rechner gespielt.
Mit dem Englisch komm ich, zu meiner Überraschung, gut zurecht. Doch da ich noch Anfänger bin und selbst ein kleiner Übersetzungsfehler für große Verwirrung sorgen kann, hatte ich mir gedacht ein Sprach Paket aufzuspielen.

Heruntergeladen habe ich mir das NLpack1-eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-win32.zip
darin befanden sich Zwei Ordner in einem eclipse Ordner. Diese habe ich in den bestehenden eclips Ordner Kopiert und alle Überschreibungen zugelassen.

Doch etwas geändert hat sich nichts.
SamHotte hatte am  07.02.2006 folgendes geschrieben:


> zu 1.: Language pack ins richtige Verzeichnis extrahieren, dann ist die Eclipse automatisch deutsch. Ohne Menüpunkt zum Einstellen.



Dann fand ich noch den den Beitrag von pc-world am 17.08.2008 in dem er eine Variante über das Menü erklärt. Allerdings ist mein Menü anders aufgebaut und ich finde mich da einfach nicht zurecht.

mir ist bekannt, dass diese Frage im Grunde schon 5 mal gestellt wurde, doch alle vorigen Themen sind als Gesperrt markiert.


----------



## TheDarkRose (24. Sep 2012)

Du solltest dir lieber mal die aktuellste Eclipseversion von eclipse.org downloaden.


----------



## Fischkralle (25. Sep 2012)

Gesagt, getan.
Doch außer der Farbe des Icons, was jetzt mehr ins Lila geht, hat sich nichts verändert.

Es kommt mir ein wenig so vor, als würde man versuchen die Zahl 15896 in den Datentyp Byte zu kloppen, wobei der Typ Byte mich darstellt und die Zahl 15896 die Art darstellt mir der das Sprachpaket eingebunden wird.


----------



## Sonecc (25. Sep 2012)

Es sind ganz normale Plugins die ganz normal installiert werden.
Ggf. musst du Eclipse mit -nl de starten (in die eclipse.ini eintragen)

Warum du Eclipse allerdings in Deutsch nutzen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Meiner Meinung nach verwirren die deutschen Übersetzungen mehr als dass sie helfen.
Falls ein Begriff unklar sein sollte, kann man ihn googlen und lernt dabei noch was.


----------



## Fischkralle (25. Sep 2012)

Ich weil Eclipse ja gar nicht in Deutsch nutzen, doch bei einigen Verständigungsproblemen würde ich mir doch ganz gerne das ein oder andere in deutsch durchlesen.
Ob ich jetzt Google zu hilfe nehme oder einfach für eine übersetzung Eclipse auf deutsch stelle...


----------



## Sonecc (25. Sep 2012)

Ich verstehe das jetzt so:

- Du willst Eclipse in Englisch nutzen
- Wenn du etwas nicht verstehst, willst du Eclipse in deutsch nutzen, damit du nicht googlen musst.

Ist das so richtig?

Wenn ja, wirst du nicht glücklich damit werden. Eclipse kann man nicht innerhalb der Applikation auf eine andere Sprache umstellen. Das geht nur nach einem Neustart von Eclipse und da ist der schnelle Blick bei google doch deutlich schneller.

Ansonsten, probiere die Hinweise die ich dir gegeben habe


----------



## Fischkralle (25. Sep 2012)

Das mit dem Neustart hatte ich schon befürchtet. Doch hatte ich mir neben den Infos auf deutsch auch eine bessere Menüführung versprochen. Zumindest am Anfang, bis ich mich was besser auskenne. Gerade die ersten Einstellungen sollen was kompliziert sein.


----------



## Sonecc (25. Sep 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Begriffe in den Menüs auch Fachbegriffe sind.
Sowas wie "Refactoring" sollte einem Entwickler z.B. bekannt sein.
Durch die Übersetzung gehen solche Begriffe aber verloren.
Wenns dann mal darum geht gute Literatur zu rate zu ziehen (und da wird man oft nur auf englische Bücher treffen) steht man dann eh auf dem Schlauch.
Auch bekommst du Probleme wenn du mal mit anderen Programmen arbeiten musst, die keine Übersetzung bieten. Dann bist du ans deutsche gewöhnt und findest dich gar nicht mehr zurehct.

Jeder muss selbst wissen wie er es haben will, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich es lieber in Englisch habe.


----------



## Fischkralle (25. Sep 2012)

Ich gebe dir natürlich recht.
Allerdings ist dein Beitrag arg Fachbezogen. Ich habe zum Beispiel nicht vor in einer anderen Sprache zu Schreiben. Es ist bei mir ja nur ein Hobby oder es will mal eins werden.

Die Schule ist bei mir schon ein wenig her und beim Baggerfahren braucht man nicht all zu viel Englisch. Daher ist das Englisch nach der Schule ein wenig eingerostet.
Zu dem will ich die deutsche Version nur fürs verständnis und nicht um damit zu arbeiten.


----------

